# Sept '06 Challenge Photos - "In Flight"



## TwistMyArm (Oct 1, 2006)

I think it may be another close one this month. We have 26 great photos to vote on. Good luck to everyone!

In Flight

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The winner of the photo challenge will be contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days they will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a future challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to the winner do to his/her location we will provide another prize of equal value. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 1, 2006)

some real nice ones guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Oct 2, 2006)

very nice....#8 made me laugh out loud!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, I'm glad I still got this whole week to make up my mind. Not easy. Good submissions! Hard to decide...!


----------



## kulakova (Oct 2, 2006)

26, 17, 21 are great and deserve a 1 place :hail: 
and my one of course, muahaha =)


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow all of these are very nice , I like some of the creative interpretations


----------



## Alison (Oct 2, 2006)

I had a hard time deciding between two of these. Excellent entries everyone!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Oct 3, 2006)

Just a reminder folks we're trying to keep this anonymous including the voting. If you want to talk about which photos you voted on please wait until after the polls are closed.


----------



## NYY (Oct 3, 2006)

3 seagull photos all with almost identical dimensions. I never want to be this person, but when I enter a contest, I expect everyone to have the same chances of winning. Can we please look into this? (Photos 4, 5, and 9)


----------



## TwistMyArm (Oct 4, 2006)

NYY said:
			
		

> 3 seagull photos all with almost identical dimensions. I never want to be this person, but when I enter a contest, I expect everyone to have the same chances of winning. Can we please look into this? (Photos 4, 5, and 9)



What are you talking about?


----------



## kulakova (Oct 4, 2006)

why the people passive for voting?layball:


----------



## NYY (Oct 4, 2006)

TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> What are you talking about?


I was saying that it looks like somebody submitted 3 photos into this contest.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Oct 4, 2006)

Why, because the image dimension is 800x533? That's a standard size-down.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Oct 5, 2006)

NYY said:
			
		

> I was saying that it looks like somebody submitted 3 photos into this contest.



They were all submitted by different people. 
Gulls aren't exactly an endangered species.


----------



## zaramuni (Oct 6, 2006)

NYY said:
			
		

> I was saying that it looks like somebody submitted 3 photos into this contest.


 
This is a little mean spirited don't you think since 4, 5, and 9 are not close to winning. The worst thing that these contestants can be accused of is shooting a common bird, not cheating.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 6, 2006)

for me the voting was tough, I had 2 clear favourites, plus one which would deserve a special price for being different.

Maybe it could be allowed to vote on 2 or even three photos? that would give a better representation then about what people think about the photos. but maybe technically with the forum this would be complicated.


----------



## NYY (Oct 6, 2006)

zaramuni said:
			
		

> This is a little mean spirited don't you think since 4, 5, and 9 are not close to winning. The worst thing that these contestants can be accused of is shooting a common bird, not cheating.


I'm not accusing anyone of cheating. I just thought it should be brought to attention. Sorry for the fuss.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 7, 2006)

Sorry but I think it was very brave and honest for LWW to voice his concerns. :thumbup:

I personally don't believe these shots were submitted by the same person and like he says he never wants to be the person to cry foul, and neither would I.  It may have been more prudent to send a PM to Twist first but he suspected something had happened and stood up and said so.

Right or wrong, there's nothing wrong with that!


----------



## mad_malteaser (Oct 8, 2006)

Some really great entries guys. Good luck to everyone who entered!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Oct 8, 2006)

There were some really great entries again this month, but the actual win has to go to jthphoto who submitted photo 17. 
Nice job jthphoto!


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 8, 2006)

Congrats JTHphoto! A stunning stunning shot.  Now you are going to have to tell us yoru trick to attracting two (that is suppose to be italicized but my computer is acting up) hummingbirds infront of your lens!


----------



## zombiekilla (Oct 9, 2006)

Im just happy my first shot in the contest got votes! congrats JTH, thats an interesting shot!


----------



## Mohain (Oct 9, 2006)

Congrats JTHphoto  I voted for you. A deserved win 

I was photo 26, it was close for a while, but you were always just ahead. Good job :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## kulakova (Oct 9, 2006)

Congrats! is this a humming bird? the smallest one on Earth

I have submitted photo N 13. its a kind of HDRI (High Dynamic Range Image) photo. I was exposing on the grass and on the forest and and on the charachter. Then I cut the chair. 

Thank you for voting! I`m forth.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 9, 2006)

nukacola said:
			
		

> I have submitted photo N 13. its a kind of HDRI (High Dynamic Range Image) photo. I was exposing on the grass and on the forest and and on the charachter. Then I cut the chair.
> 
> Thank you for voting! I`m forth.



To be honest, I did not vote for yours as I voted for the bird. But on my personal ranking you came third, since that picture is very different from the others it would deserve a special prize 

Thanks to let us know how you did it.


----------



## mad_malteaser (Oct 9, 2006)

Congrats jthphoto! A lovely shot. 

And my first ever vote even though I've entered a couple of times. Hurrah. And thank you so much to that one person who voted. I love you x a billion!


----------



## mad_malteaser (Oct 9, 2006)

Mohain said:
			
		

> Congrats JTHphoto  I voted for you. A deserved win
> 
> I was photo 26, it was close for a while, but you were always just ahead. Good job :thumbup: :mrgreen:


 
I have to admit I voted for yours because I loved the atmosphere of that shot.


----------



## kulakova (Oct 9, 2006)

Alex_B said:
			
		

> To be honest, I did not vote for yours as I voted for the bird. But on my personal ranking you came third, since that picture is very different from the others it would deserve a special prize
> 
> Thanks to let us know how you did it.


 
ah. thank you very much! :blushing:


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks everybody!  I'm honored, especially with all the huge talent here at TPF.  I enjoyed all the different interpretations, and I had a difficult time voting for just one.  


			
				Mohain said:
			
		

> Congrats JTHphoto  I voted for you. A deserved win
> 
> I was photo 26, it was close for a while, but you were always just ahead. Good job :thumbup: :mrgreen:


Thanks, Mo!  I was sure you were going to overtake me in the end, and it wouldn't have suprised me. It's a great photo, and a perfect match to the theme!  I love the perspective and the tones.  You have a great eye... I wouldn't have thought to take that shot. 


			
				Peanuts said:
			
		

> Congrats JTHphoto! A stunning stunning shot. Now you are going to have to tell us yoru trick to attracting two (that is suppose to be italicized but my computer is acting up) hummingbirds infront of your lens!


Thanks Brittany, there is a feeder off left, and we had about 20 birds fighting over it.  It was just like a busy airport with planes (or more like helicopters i guess) lining up and waiting their turn, some more patiently than others.  I had the camera on a tripod close to the feeder and stood back as far as I could while still holding the cable release (not that it mattered, i have shots of them landing on us).  I had to set the camera to manual focus and then just snapped off anytime a bird got close to my focus distance.  I have a few shots with 3 or 4 birds, but this is by far the sharpest and best composition of the multiple-bird shots.  I also have about 150 throw-away blurry shots too.


----------



## onslaught (Oct 9, 2006)

Congrats to the winner. I'm glad that I got votes too. It's my first time joining.

(photo 22)

congrats again JTHphoto.


----------



## Chase (Oct 9, 2006)

Great job all and congrats on the win, JTH!


----------



## zombiekilla (Oct 9, 2006)

I came in 3rd with photo 16.


----------



## KonicaKyle (Oct 11, 2006)

yay 2 votes for #25!! my highest ever total


----------

